# A & M and Duke



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

It's nauseating listening to ESPN pull for A & M. Johnny football is a @ick.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea he is, but he is one hell of an athlete regardless!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea I agree, I hate him, but I like to watch him.....


----------

